# Gerber toilets keep running



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I have Gerber toilets in my new house and I'm having problems with them sticking and running. The chain gets looped around the stopper and prevents it from fully closing. 

I have tried adjusting the chain with no success. 

Thanks


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

keep adjusting or call the plumber that did the job:no:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep, keep adjusting or maybe add a float to the chain.


----------



## Jbbravo (Dec 5, 2014)

Have you tried taking chain off clip to make it tighter? Also you could just buy a different flapper at Home Depot.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I've tried adjusting it with no success so I'll call the plumber today


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

That chain looks like it should come straight up instead of looping down.

They don't think about that in China.

Pick up a pack of Korkys flappers.


----------

